#  > Dating >  > Man zoekt Vrouw >  iemand uit Belgie?

## iemandBe

.....

----------


## Lemsi

Stuur een pm

----------


## angellove200

Hello, 
How are you today. I do hope that you are fine. I saw your profile and like your person in general, this made me to write to show you, my extent of interest in you. Please reply me at my mail address thus for more details and to equally send you my picture. 
Kiss Miss Enderlin.
Email; enderlinododa [AT] hot mail [HOT] co m

----------


## dame_antwerpen

je mag me een pm sturen  :Smilie:

----------


## jessie13

al gevonden waar je op zoek naar was

----------


## wafae24

Hey, heb je u prinsesje gevonden , zo niet wil ik met jou een gesprek uit voeren

----------


## wafae24

Hallo ik kom uit belgie ,

----------

